# Brooks vs Browns



## Dave B (Oct 1, 2007)

How do you tell the difference between small brooks vs small browns. I have been catching a few up Af canyon and was told the ones I have been catching are brooks and others have said they are all browns. All the descriptions I have read make them sound almost identical and there have not been any real defining pictures that I could find. The only thing that has stuck out to me is the brooks have the white/reddish orange lines on the bottom fins and the browns have plain colored fins. All the ones I have been catching have the lined fins. Some have said they both have this coloration when young. So I am now confused, lol! Any info/help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## brandonlarson (Oct 18, 2007)

there's a huge difference between the two and once you realize the differences it's obvious. the spots on the brooks are lighter than the rest of their body and the browns are the opposite, the spots are black and darker than the rest of their body. another easy way to tell is the brooks are usually kind of green where the browns will be more brown or brownish silver depending on the fish. as they get bigger there are alot of other obvious ways to tell but when they're smaller those are probably the easiest ways.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Here are some pics of each.

This is a brookie. The markings and the wavy back (vermicular pattern) are unmistakable.
[attachment=2:2ald0uem]PA310018.jpg[/attachment:2ald0uem]

This is a brown typical for what you would catch in a small stream. Note the olive coloration.[attachment=1:2ald0uem]1-28-06 Tibble fork 003.jpg[/attachment:2ald0uem]

Here is a representative brown caught out of a large lake. (Jordanelle) Note the more drab coloration.[attachment=0:2ald0uem]finesse binders 047.jpg[/attachment:2ald0uem]

I need some better brown pics. Going to have to do something about that. :wink:


----------



## bucksandducks (Sep 11, 2007)

In AF Canyon they are most likely Brown Trout unless you are up higher.


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

I had the exact same problem when I was new to flyfishing and caught those same Browns in A.F. canyon. There are Browns that have the white edged fins but they won't have the wavy worm-like pattern on the back. Brookies are the colors of Christmas. Dark green, red, white. Browns are a lighter olive color. Brookies will also usually have black in their mouths.

A picture of the fish in question would help.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Brook trout have a little halo around their head and a "specialness" aura about them. Browns have neither. J/K. Brandonlarson stated it best. Trout have a light background with dark spots. Char, incuding brook trout, have dark bodies with light spots.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

In AF canyon they are Browns unless you are up by Mary Ellens Gulch and above. Then they are Cutts. +1 to what everyone else has said.


----------



## Dave B (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks guys for the info you rock, now I need to go catch some real brooks!! I am now sure I have never caught one.


----------



## Hounddog (Apr 9, 2008)

Both Silver Lake Flat and Silver Lake are full of brooks and are not too far up AF Canyon. I always try to get up to Silver Lake a couple times each year and put the beatdown on some Brookies. Good Luck.

Hounddog


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Easy identification: brook trout have light spots on a dark background body; brown trout have dark spots on a light dark background body.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

wyoming2utah said:


> Easy identification: brook trout have light spots on a dark background body; brown trout have dark spots on a light dark background body.


What did I just say? J/K W2U.


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

The easiest way to tell is to cut open their bellies and drink a little blood. Sounds a little weird, but it totally works.

But some prefer thebrookieguy1 and wyo2UT approach.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

rapalahunter said:


> The easiest way to tell is to cut open their bellies and drink a little blood. Sounds a little weird, but it totally works.
> 
> But some prefer thebrookieguy1 and wyo2UT approach.


 :lol:


----------

